# opening a tattoo studio in bangkok



## aideyhoward

Hello,

i am looking to open a tattoo studio in bangkok with my Thai friend. i was just wondering if anyone knows how i may go about doing this what sort of licenses i need etc etc also a website that has property that i can rent and turn into a tattoo studio.

i have tried to research online but cannot seem to find anything of real use. it just keeps redirecting me to actual tattoo studios in bangkok, all the property i can find is for retail only.

thank you for any help in advance

aiden


----------



## Serendipity2

aideyhoward said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am looking to open a tattoo studio in bangkok with my Thai friend. i was just wondering if anyone knows how i may go about doing this what sort of licenses i need etc etc also a website that has property that i can rent and turn into a tattoo studio.
> 
> i have tried to research online but cannot seem to find anything of real use. it just keeps redirecting me to actual tattoo studios in bangkok, all the property i can find is for retail only.
> 
> thank you for any help in advance
> 
> aiden



Hi Aiden,

Welcome to the forum. 

From what little I know there should be some kind of licensing by the health authorities - you can probably Google and find the info. I'm pretty sure you will also need a city business license and some form of incorporation or a limited liability company formation - which are more fees. Try contacting a Thai attorney who specializes in businesses as I'm sure they could answer your questions.

I'm pretty certain you will not be able to be the majority owner or probably even an equal owner but I think your biggest hurdle will be getting a visa that allows you to work in Thailand and one that allows you to live there full time. That's going to be your trickiest challenge. While there are certain jobs that make it easy to get a visa I'm sure being a tattoo artist isn't among them but again a Thai lawyer will be your best bet. I'm pretty sure you could find one on the Internet but he'll probably not want to do much until he sees some long green! Good luck

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

SunBelt Asia has a website that goes into some depth - they are also good at answering emails - they are a Thai business lawyer agency (amongst other things) - they also sell companies second hand that may help you with setting up fees and getting the work permt (as the company has to be at least 2 years old to sponsor you!). I am not affiliated or anything, but have used them for free advice and intend to use them later for some services - you should be able to google their website from their name.

Good luck.


----------

